# Belkin 54G Router can't connect, 192.168.2.1 not working!



## alexiolim (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's the story. My belkin 54G was working few years now. Just hours ago, I try to connect my iphone 3GS with belkin wifi. I go to the 192.168.2.1 (on my laptop - wifi), MAC address filtering and enable it. After insert my iphone 3gs ip address i press OK.

Here's the nightmare begin, after minutes. My internet connection is not working both on my laptop (wifi working but not internet) and the PC facing problem on internet connection. i try login again 192.168.2.1, hoping can restore it but it fail to load the page.

Anyone have any idea how to restore it?

Below is the screenshot of what I did.
1. my ipconfig show new IP address, 169.254.242.229. i try using this address to access but fail to load.









2. ping 192.168.2.1 but unreachable.









3. detail of my network connection details.









4. set my TCP/IP properties









5. ipconfig manage to change it and ping working now.









6. to my disappointment, 192.168.2.1 still not working. can't enter it's web interface.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

169.254.x.x is an address windows supplies when it cant find the DHCP service try a full powercycle

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## alexiolim (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks for the suggestion. i reboot/reset the pc twice. first "alternate configuration" another with automatic private ip address. both not working, result still same, can't connect with it. 

found something interesting, my bytes sent was amazing high!
PS: modem internet connection is not blinking.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the make and model of the modem and router Exact Model 
do you have a seperate Modem - if so connect a PC to the modem and lets see an ipconfig /all
remember to do the powercycle again
whats the status of ALL the lights on the modem 

once thats working we can add the router back in 

if a combination modem/router - whats the status off all the lights on the router - you may have to do a factory reset and reconfigure the router 
whos the ISP - is it cable or telephone connection


----------



## alexiolim (Apr 10, 2011)

Model modem that not working is:
Belkin F5D7632-4
ADSL2+ Modem with Wireless G Router
Light Status: Power, PC 1, Wifi & Telephone = Light ON
Internet (Globe icon) = Light OFF
Was plan to do factory reset, but I can't access 192.168.2.1 inside it's web interface to do it 
PS: did press the reset button at the back of the modem, not working either.
PS: did with 192.168.1.2 as well, can't connect to internet either.

Here's the screenshot of my another working modem


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

User Manual Here
http://cache-www.belkin.com/support/dl/p74725uk-c_f5d7632uk_man.pdf



> *Resetting the Router*
> Push and hold the "Reset" button for one second then release it. When the "Power/Ready" light becomes solid again, the reset is complete.
> *Restoring the Factory Defaults*
> Press and hold the Reset button for five seconds then release it. When the Power/Ready light becomes solid again, the restore is complete.





> You can access the web-based management user interface of the Router using the Internet browser on a Computer connected to the Router. Type "192.168.2.1" (do not type in anything else such as "http://" or "www") in your browser's address bar. Then press the "Enter" key.


if that is NOT working - turn the router off for a couple of hours and see if switching back on helps - otherwise sounds like the router is now faulty


----------



## the_seraphim (Apr 24, 2011)

how have none of you noticed that he has set his ip, his dns and his gateway to the same ip? 

how is it that none of you have told him how to clear his arp cache or reset his tcp stack?

the problem isnt with the router, its with the machine trying to access the router.

ok so heres what you do because i dont remember all the details, you need to either set your ip and dns properly or let dhcp do it... you cant have your gateway, dns and ip all as 192.168.2.1, only the gateway should have that address, give your ip 192.168.2.10 and your dns set to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4

then try that, if that doesnt work then you need to reset your tcp stack..., someone else can talk you through the netstat commands you need


----------

